# What were they thinking of



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Homer............Rob


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Beats mine!

Dave


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave,

At least they painted it white :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Homer.......Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Lamp posts everywhere.










Homer.......Rob


----------

